# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  آية واحدة يُستنبَطُ منها أكثرُ مسائل أصول الفقه!!

## أبو مالك العوضي

آية واحدة يُستنبَطُ منها أكثرُ مسائل أصول الفقه
قال الله عز وجل: { يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا }

ذكر فخر الدين الرازي، الملقب بابن خطيب الري في تفسيره عند هذه الآية أنها اشتملت على أكثر مسائل أصول الفقه، ثم استنبط منها نحوا من عشرين مسألة ثم قال:

(( فهذه المسائل الأصولية استنبطناها من هذه الآية في أقل من ساعتين، ولعل الإنسان إذا استعمل الفكر على الاستقصاء أمكنه استنباط أكثر مسائل أصول الفقه من هذه الآية ))

----------


## أبو عبد الله البيلى

هل من تفصيل يا أبا مالك بارك الله فيك؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
راجع التفصيل في تفسير الرازي عند الآية المذكورة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يا أبا مالك بارك الله فيك  بناء على طلب الاخ الكريم 
 المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن هذه الآية آية شريفة مشتملة على أكثر علم أصول الفقه ، وذلك لأن الفقهاء زعموا أن أصول الشريعة أربع : الكتاب والسنة والاجماع والقياس ، وهذه الآية مشتملة على تقرير هذه الأصول الأربعة بهذا الترتيب . أما الكتاب والسنة فقد وقعت الاشارة إليهما بقوله : { أَطِيعُواْ الله وَأَطِيعُواْ الرسول } .
فان قيل : أليس أن طاعة الرسول هي طاعة الله ، فما معنى هذا العطف؟
قلنا : قال القاضي : الفائدة في ذلك بيان الدلالتين ، فالكتاب يدل على أمر الله ، ثم نعلم منه أمر الرسول لا محالة ، والسنة تدل على أمر الرسول ، ثم نعلم منه أمر الله لا محالة ، فثبت بما ذكرنا أن قوله : { أَطِيعُواْ الله وَأَطِيعُواْ الرسول } يدل على وجوب متابعة الكتاب والسنة .
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أن قوله : { وَأُوْلِى الأمر مِنْكُمْ } يدل عندنا على أن إجماع الأمة حجة ، والدليل على ذلك أن الله تعالى أمر بطاعة أولى الأمر على سبيل الجزم في هذه الآية ومن أمر الله بطاعته على سبيل الجزم والقطع لا بد وأن يكون معصوما عن الخطأ ، إذ لو لم يكن معصوما عن الخطأ كان بتقدير إقدامه على الخطأ يكون قد أمر الله بمتابعته ، فيكون ذلك أمرا بفعل ذلك الخطأ والخطأ لكونه خطأ منهي عنه ، فهذا يفضي إلى اجتماع الأمر والنهي في الفعل الواحد بالاعتبار الواحد ، وانه محال ، فثبت أن الله تعالى أمر بطاعة أولي الأمر على سبيل الجزم ، وثبت أن كل من أمر الله بطاعته على سبيل الجزم وجب أن يكون معصوما عن الخطأ ، فثبت قطعاً أن أولي الأمر المذكور في هذه الآية لا بد وأن يكون معصوما ، ثم نقول : ذلك المعصوم إما مجموع الأمة أو بعض الأمة ، لا جائز أن يكون بعض الأمة؛ لأنا بينا أن الله تعالى أوجب طاعة أولي الأمر في هذه الآية قطعاً ، وإيجاب طاعتهم قطعاً مشروط بكوننا عارفين بهم قادرين على الوصول اليهم والاستفادة منهم ، ونحن نعلم بالضرورة أنا في زماننا هذا عاجزون عن معرفة الامام المعصوم ، عاجزون عن الوصول اليهم ، عاجزون عن استفادة الدين والعلم منهم ، واذا كان الأمر كذلك علمنا أن المعصوم الذي أمر الله المؤمنين بطاعته ليس بعضا من أبعاض الأمة ، ولا طائفة من طوائفهم . ولما بطل هذا وجب أن يكون ذلك المعصوم الذي هو المراد بقوله : { وَأُوْلِى الأمر } أهل الحل والعقد من الأمة ، وذلك يوجب القطع بأن إجماع الأمة حجة .المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن قوله : { فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِى شَىْء فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله والرسول } يدل عندنا على أن القياس حجة ، والذي يدل على ذلك أن قوله : { فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِى شَىْء } إما أن يكون المراد فان اختلفتم في شيء حكمه منصوص عليه في الكتاب أو السنة أو الاجماع ، أو المراد فان اختلفتم في شيء حكمه غير منصوص عليه في شيء من هذه الثلاثة ، والأول باطل لأن على ذلك التقدير وجب عليه طاعته فكان ذلك داخلا تحت قوله : { أَطِيعُواْ الله وَأَطِيعُواْ الرسول وَأُوْلِى الأمر مِنْكُمْ } وحينئذ يصير قوله : { فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِى شَىْء فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله والرسول } إعادة لعين ما مضى ، وإنه غير جائز . وإذا بطل هذا القسم تعين الثاني وهو أن المراد : فان تنازعتم في شيء حكمه غير مذكور في الكتاب والسنة والاجماع ، واذا كان كذلك لم يكن المراد من قوله : { فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله والرسول } طلب حكمه من نصوص الكتاب والسنة . فوجب أن يكون المراد رد حكمه إلى الأحكام المنصوصة في الوقائع المشابهة له ، وذلك هو القياس ، فثبت أن الآية دالة على الأمر بالقياس

----------


## سالم عدود

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم ورحم الله الامام الرازي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليكم
ويرجى التنبه لكون بعض هذه الاستنباطات فيها نظر، ولكن المقصود هو المغزى من كلام الرازي فقط.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> [COLOR=blue][CENTER][SIZE=5]
> (( فهذه المسائل الأصولية استنبطناها من هذه الآية في أقل من ساعتين، ولعل الإنسان إذا استعمل الفكر على الاستقصاء أمكنه استنباط أكثر مسائل أصول الفقه من هذه الآية ))[/INDENT]


سؤال جانبي : ما مقدار الساعة عندهم ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

اليوم مقسم عند الناس منذ القدم الى 24 ساعة و منه تقدير الامام ابن القيم لمدة نوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اليوم مقسم عند الناس منذ القدم الى 24 ساعة و منه تقدير الامام ابن القيم لمدة نوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم


وفقك الله
ماذا تقصد بقولك (منذ القدم) ؟

ذكر غير واحد من أهل العلم أن الساعة في الاصطلاح الشرعي أعم من الساعة في اصطلاح الهيئة .
منهم الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح .

----------


## ابن الرومية

مثلا تقسيم اليوم الى 24 ساعة كان معروفا في حضارة بلاد الرافدين و هي من أقدم الحضارات المعروفة

----------


## محمد محيسن

> سؤال جانبي : ما مقدار الساعة عندهم ؟


سؤال جميل ...
كيف نستطيع أن نجيب عن مثل هذه الأمور ؟

----------


## الطيب صياد

> أحسن الله إليكم
> ويرجى التنبه لكون بعض هذه الاستنباطات فيها نظر، ولكن المقصود هو المغزى من كلام الرازي فقط.


*كما قلتَ يا أبا مالك !
فبغضّ النظر عن حجية الإجماع و القياس - من عدمها - فدلالة هذه الآية بعينها على حجيتهما فيه نظـــرٌ طويل ...
و ما دام أن المحلَّ غير مهيإ لهذا الأمر ... فإلى فرصة أخرى إن شاء الله تعالى ..
*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> (( فهذه المسائل الأصولية استنبطناها من هذه الآية في أقل من ساعتين، ولعل الإنسان إذا استعمل الفكر على الاستقصاء أمكنه استنباط أكثر مسائل أصول الفقه من هذه الآية ))


ورد تقسيم اليوم إلى أربع و عشرين ساعة في حديث مرفوع إلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :" إن يوم الجمعة أربع و عشرون ساعةً .." أورده السيوطي في اللمعة في خصائص الجمعة و ضعَّفه ، قرأتُه قديما و لم أقيده ، فهل من أخ حبيب يتفضل عليَّ فيحضر لي إسناده و مواضع تخريجه حتى يُنظَر في إسناده ..أحسن الله إليكم ..

----------


## سويد بن قيس

[إذا استفدت من المشاركة فادع الله أن يغفر لي ويتوب علي]

نسأل الله أن يغفر لك ويتوب عليك ويجعلك مع الصديقين والصالحين.
فبارك الله فيكم جميعا .

----------


## الطيب صياد

> ورد تقسيم اليوم إلى أربع و عشرين ساعة في حديث مرفوع إلى النبي  :" إن يوم الجمعة أربع و عشرون ساعةً .." أورده السيوطي في اللمعة في خصائص الجمعة و ضعَّفه ، قرأتُه قديما و لم أقيده ، فهل من أخ حبيب يتفضل عليَّ فيحضر لي إسناده و مواضع تخريجه حتى يُنظَر في إسناده ..أحسن الله إليكم ..


*للتذكير يا أحبَّتنا ..*

----------


## أم حكيم

> سؤال جانبي : ما مقدار الساعة عندهم ؟


المقصود بالساعة جزء من اثني عشر جزءا من اليوم .
ويدُلّ عليه قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : " يوم الجمعة اثنتا عشرة ساعة ، لا يُوجَد فيها عَبْدٌ مُسلم يَسأل الله شيئا إلا آتاه إياه ؛ فالتمسوها آخر ساعة بعد العصر" . رواه النسائي ، وصححه الألباني .
الجواب  عن ذلك مفصل للشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم :
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3563

----------

